# bricked



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

I had rooted my phone done everything i wanted to it then i did a nandroid backup and i decided to install rom manager and right when i opened it i hit reboot into recovery and my phone looked like it did a factory reset then when i turned it on it is stuck at my custom boot animation my model is lgus670 froyo u.s. Cellular i am thinking about an adb nand restore in emergency mode but have no idea how to do this


----------



## ninjatex (Oct 9, 2012)

What kind of phone do you have? Can you get back into recovery?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

This is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/root/jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen.

best advice we can suggest is contact your carrier or mobile phone supplier for their input


----------

